# Is there a Chris Paul fan club?



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has set up a Chris Paul fan club? If there is I would like to join. Thank you.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's here. :cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How long until J.R gets out of the doghouse?I wonder if he's noticed that they have won the two games he's been benched?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> How long until J.R gets out of the doghouse?I wonder if he's noticed that they have won the two games he's been benched?



It has now been 3 games that he has been benched and they've won (Charlotte, Miami, and Portland). With Paul out, Scott *might* and that's a big *might* give him some time now. It might not be as a starter but he might get some. Let's see what happens against Atlanta.


----------

